# Horse decides to join French bike race...



## kevinshorses

He might of won it too if he would have turned! Somebody must have gotten a shock when thier horse ended up on the news.


----------



## Honeysuga

I laughed my butt off at that video. He looked all too happy to join in the fun!


----------



## Allison Finch

He just wanted to have some fun running with the herd!!! Bless his heart!


----------



## thunderhooves

That is not a draft, btw. Wow, that must have hurt his joints, running on pavment for that long! Anyway, that was a cute vid! He just wanted to jion the herd! lol


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Lol, he wasn't scared at all, looks like he was having a blast!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Ultimate hillariousness.


----------



## Dreamer1215

_Run, boy run!!! Could you imagine being 1 of the bicyclists? All the sudden "clump clump , clump clump..."_


----------



## JavaLover

I don't think I've ever laughed so much in my life.


----------



## redneckprincess70

That is too hilarious  I would hate to be the owner though and have to go get him. He cleared that fence like it was nothing. Bet they will be rethinking that fencing. LOL


----------



## Jake and Dai

That was great...just showed my hubby and the two of us were cracking up.


----------

